# Burstner 747 towing weights



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I thought I would run this as a new thread so as it does not get lost.....

The maximum towing weight for the MultiJet 747 is 1500 kg, PROVIDING that the maximum train weight of 6000 kg is not exceeded.

The max weight of the motorhome is 5000 kg fully loaded with clutter (I mean with personal belongings and really useful motorhome accessories). If the motorhome is fully loaded,then the maximum towing weight is effectively 1000kg, keeping the total train weight within 6000kg.

If the motorhome weighed 4600kg full of clutter, then the max trailer weight is 1400 kg.

If the motorhome weighed 4300kg when fully laiden, then the max trailer weight of 1500 kg applied.

The info is from a Burster dealer and also the Burstner website as below.

The info may only apply to model in the present brochure, so 2007 models may have different limits.

Russell

Any comments or thoughts?

=482&tx_bocaravans_pi1[listViewPid]=2482&cHash=e8408c087d]Burstner towing weights

Edit - to see the actual technical info, click on the link above. When the page opens, hover over one of the floor plans and then click. A technical spec page will open.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> If the motorhome weighed 4600kg full of clutter, then the max trailer weight is 1400 kg.


 Looking at these figures Russel if you keep selling all you clutter sorry I mean quality essential motorhome accessories  you should be able to keep the gross weight of the M/H down and still be able to tow your Corsa.

The question is how much payload would you have with an imposed 4600kg weight?

Richard...


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Dont think I could de-clutter enough with five of us and all the gear.Just as well I dont want to go down the towing route for the time being anyway.

steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Burstner*

Richard....

I can't really comment on the payload when the van is actually in operation and loaded with CK's, jars of Nescafe and so on. However....

The Kontiki weighed about 4750 kg when fully loaded, had me and a dog inside it, all tanks full and all clutter on board. The Burstner 747 is about 100 kg heavier than the Kontiki, so in theory a fully laden Burstner owned by me would weigh about 4850 kg, giving me about 1150kg to play with. I could of course dump all the fresh water and gain about 150 kg.

Russell


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russ, would you not feel compromised with the lack of interior space in the 747 after the 'roominess' of a Kontiki?

The cab area is not utilised, and the garage cuts off around 20% of the inside, is a larger payload the reason for change?

p.s. nothing against Burstners! :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Burstner*

Mmmmm

Steady on, you'll be flogging me your Eura next!

Russell


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Lol! Well you are a tall fella Russ, and I just think you're used to more 'cat swinging room', than the 747 has to offer, that said the storage space for all your jun....clutt..motorhome gear, in the Burstner is more than enough :wink: 

Dave


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Because we liked the 747 so much, I went down the route of thinking, well if we leave off this and may be that then we could tow.

But for us, within reason if you have to juggle with payload then its the wrong van.
Have you looked at A850 ?

http://www.lazydays.biz/2020applica...age_size=1&current_page=14&categoryID_list=18


----------

